# Brewing help needed for Gloria Esperanza Mejia (Black Cat)



## Rainmac13 (Jun 11, 2020)

I've recently been delivered some Gloria Esperanza Mejia from @BlackCatCoffee. I am having real trouble getting anything resembling the tasting notes, which sound really interesting. It's had a lot of rave reviews so I'm pretty sure I'm missing something with my method, but can't pin point what.

I wondered if anyone has any proven V60 recipes for this bean/batch I could try.

All I am getting is a dark, heavy sweetness, similar to a brown sugar. Pretty much no acidity or bitterness. Certainly none of the peach, citrus and chocolate taste notes.

It was roasted on the 17th and I've been brewing daily since the 18th.

I've been mostly using the 4:6 method (my go to - esp. with new beans). Varying doses (15-30g), keeping ratio the same.

Brew time is around 40secs-60secs per 5 sec pour. Totalling approx. 4min 30.

Temp is between 93-96 degrees, controlled as best I can with current kit.

Tap water so far.. (I know..)

I have tried altering the first 40% of the brew to accentuate acidity but not noticed anything different..

It's a tasty cup and certainly not a bad brew, but its nowhere near the amazing things I've heard about it. This thick sweetness is wasted on me, and I don't want to waste these beans!

Any help is much appreciated,

Rob


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

If it was only roasted on the 17th it probably still needs to degas a bit longer.

I had the Pineapple Candy from BlackCatCoffee, a different bean I know, but I started brewing in a CD 5 days post roast but enjoyed it so much more after 2 weeks.


----------



## Rainmac13 (Jun 11, 2020)

I was under the impression that brewing V60, 24hrs was enough. It was fine with my previous few bags (Ana Sora - which was sensational).

If it was opened too early would I not have a problem of too much acidity?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Different beans/different roasting levels/different brew methods will all vary in the resting time required. I generally wouldn't use anything for filtered until 4/5 days and for espresso 6/7 days post roast. You've probably still got lots of excessive CO2 coming out of them. Leave them 2-3 more days and try again.


----------



## Rainmac13 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ah OK.. I have a couple of bags so I will be trying atleast once each day and keep that in mind. I'd be interested to hear what experiences other folk have had with this bean.

How did you get on with the Pineapple Candy?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I really enjoyed it in the Clever Dripper. It was quite 'funky' which is the sort of bean I like for the CD.


----------



## VeryFastTrack (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi Rainmac13,

I bought 3 bags from Black Cat Coffee and this is the last one.

It is a lot darker than the previous one I tasted (Colombia Yellow Bourbon).

I have found it difficult to adapt the grind setting to this coffee, though now it is fine. It is capable of doing great espressos. For Aeropress/French Press I have shortened the brew time a little bit (while also increasing the coarseness).


----------

